# Cannondale Capo



## nick irons

i searched both here and fgg and saw nothing on this bike, but i love the marketing 

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/cusa/cats/road_er_capo.html

1.We identified the root of fixed gear and messenger culture. NYC yo! 
2.We worked with shops who are face to face with these riders everyday
3.We developed our rider performance criteria: Style, Simplicity and Durability Handling

they even copied a page out of that retarded puma fixedgear book, how cute

hmm aluminum (obviously)
IS headset
carbon fork
and the cheapest BB money can buy
wow, sounds like itll last forever

im sure its a nice bike and all and if it comes in in the pista range im sure it will do well
but wtf


----------



## beergood

I wonder what it costs.

I have two Cannondale road bikes and love both of them. But what do I really love about my rattle-can tange bianchi fixte? Is it that it's pretty durn fun and surprisingly comfortable? Yes, I love those things. But I also really love the fact that one of my dogs got excited yesterday and knocked it over, and I didn't freak out at all. Last week I lashed it to the life-lines of a buddy's sailboat so that I wouldn't have to worry about a ride when we got to our destination. As a matter of fact, earlier today I was looking at it and thought 'hm, I should get the Krylon outta the shed and hit it in a few spots'. That easy going attitude/peace of mind is almost priceless.

Then again, I doubt it would take a whole lot of convincing to hang one of these next to the the other two 'dales, providing the price was right.


----------



## beergood

Almost forgot the 'cool/with-it/hip' name and campaign. I think it's pretty stupid. They must have hired the marketing team away from mountain dew.

XTREME!


----------



## biknben

I agree with you. C'Dale is just taking an old frame, throwing some cheap parts on it, and filling a void in their product line. Although I'm a happy C'Dale owner, this bike does not impress me. They might sell if the price is as rock bottom as the part spec. I wouldn't consider it if more than 5 bills. I suspect they'll be around $600.


----------



## DoubleTap

*Ss*



nick irons said:


> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/cusa/cats/road_er_capo.html
> 
> 1.We identified the root of fixed gear and messenger culture. NYC yo!
> 2.We worked with shops who are face to face with these riders everyday
> 3.We developed our rider performance criteria: Style, Simplicity and Durability Handling
> 
> f


And then they built a single speed not a fixed gear bike! 17t shimano freewheel.

TT


----------



## colker1

nick irons said:


> i searched both here and fgg and saw nothing on this bike, but i love the marketing
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/cusa/cats/road_er_capo.html
> 
> 1.We identified the root of fixed gear and messenger culture. NYC yo! YO??. THE ROOT OF FIXED GEAR: THE LOVE FOR OLD WAYS CYCLING. MESSENGER "CULTURE"?
> 2.We worked with shops who are face to face with these riders everyday. WHICH SHOPS?
> 3.We developed our rider performance criteria: Style WHO GIVES A FVCK ABOUT STYLE?, Simplicity OK and Durability COMING FROM CANNONDALE? Handling MAYBE.
> 
> they even copied a page out of that retarded puma fixedgear book, how cute
> 
> hmm aluminum (obviously)
> IS headset LOL
> carbon fork LOL
> and the cheapest BB money can buy LOL
> wow, sounds like itll last forever LOL


----------



## MB1

*According to C-Dale it does have "Beautiful Graphics".*

What else do you want?

And for only $799


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

*Yeah!*

Who would want an American made lightweight aluminum fixed/SS bike?  Cheap BB on a sub $1000 production bike? Cannondale has hit a new low!


----------



## FatTireFred

CrAPO

even the matte black and raw silver are getting overdone
maybe they had some old track frames lying around in the warehouse
"variable" STA?! do you get whatever comes off the line? is there a pivot there? WTF?!


----------



## Dropped

What is "durability handling?" The bike also has "position and fit." Not quite sure what that is either. I guess that is what happens when you get a bunch of people used to writing soda ads to create your bike marketing.

And I can't believe they really wrote "NYC yo!"

Depending on price, I don't see anything wrong with the bike. It just has some off-putting marketing.


----------



## danl1

How do they think of these things? 

View attachment 53951


----------



## skeeler

FatTireFred said:


> CrAPO
> "variable" STA?! do you get whatever comes off the line? is there a pivot there? WTF?!


FatTireFred,

Due to an error in the HTML code, the "Geometry" link takes you to the geometry chart for the Six13 Slice. That's a TT/Tri frame which has, as explained in the footnote, a reversible seatpost.

DoubleTap, 

The bike has a flip-flop SS/fixed rear hub.

By the way, according to my LBS (in Maryland), the bike will be 800 bucks. On the one hand, that's a lot for crappy components. On the other, it's pretty low for an Optimo frame. So, I don't think it's ridiculously high. It's not the bargain of the century either. The frame is essentially the same as their old track frame, but it is made out of their Optimo tubing rather than 6061. Apparently, the new frame will have the same geometry as the old frame.

I agree the marketing jargon is silly and annoying.


----------



## BianchiJoe

I have no objection to fixies going mainstream -- it's great to see so many people getting excited about this fun form of riding -- but the marketing is pretty revolting, with all the pseudo "street-cred" BS. First Giant, now Cannondale. I predict we'll soon be seeing a major fixie backlash now that posengers have emerged as a viable target demographic!


----------



## wim

> *First Giant, now Cannondale*


Yea, and to think that Cannondale not too long ago actually made an excellent Dura-Ace track bike called "Track" . . .


----------



## FatTireFred

skeeler said:


> FatTireFred,
> 
> Due to an error in the HTML code, the "Geometry" link takes you to the geometry chart for the Six13 Slice. That's a TT/Tri frame which has, as explained in the footnote, a reversible seatpost.
> 
> DoubleTap,
> 
> The bike has a flip-flop SS/fixed rear hub.
> 
> By the way, according to my LBS (in Maryland), the bike will be 800 bucks. On the one hand, that's a lot for crappy components. On the other, it's pretty low for an Optimo frame. So, I don't think it's ridiculously high. It's not the bargain of the century either. The frame is essentially the same as their old track frame, but it is made out of their Optimo tubing rather than 6061. Apparently, the new frame will have the same geometry as the old frame.
> 
> I agree the marketing jargon is silly and annoying.



If the geo is the same, then you gotta think they had some leftover unsold tracks frames lying around. Surely nobody designed 74-75+ STA alu FG road ride from scratch???


----------



## asterisk

That's what I was thinking... of course no one even knows they still make a track frame but according to auction they do... it's just not listed anywhere on their site.


----------



## colker1

seems all the trouble comes from the fact that canondale has not figured yet the roots of fixed gear riding: it's in the sport of cycling. in the velodromes. in the early training seasons. not the "streets" of new york..yo(?). 
btw, capo has a really bad connotation: it was used in concentration camps and it's mob language. why use that [email protected] in a bicycle????
and i'm sick of this street culture [email protected] culture lies in books, music, museums, painting. in efforts to expand the written, plastic and dramatic languages. not in bums taking drugs!


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

As of last year, you could still purchase a track frame through Cannondale's aftermarket program (through a dealer).

From what I have been told about how Cannondale fulfills replacement and aftermarket orders, it is unlikely that they have a ton of old frames laying around to base a whole new product launch around. Designe drawings and frame-building fixtures, perhaps.


----------



## RoadKiller

*Capo or Jamis "Sputnik"?*

Wrote this on 7-9-06

Some other forum offered a link to this forum, siting some snobbery, in regards to the new Cannondale "Capo". Seems like a friendly and informative site. I was simply surfing to find reviews etc. I own a very expensive italian frame road bike, and am somewhat familiar with quality parts. Now expensive only means what one can afford, or what one can beg, borrow or steal. My race bike is far beyond my abilities as any kind of road rider, but like any other meatball, one can buy well over their heads, and still enjoy the beauty of the bike. So in the country I can have fun. But living in NYC, this bike stays at home, I can't afford to lock every item on the bike. And the junk bike I have for running around is painful in many ways. 

Since NOT one company has really made a true city bike, at least my idea of one, and I'm not talking about messengers etc. It's very tough to buy a bike for what one might consider a fairly decent "urban" market. I want a very simple bike, no frills and light, I live a few floors up in an apartment building. I live in NYC, which like many cities is fairly flat in most places, when not flat, I am still able to get off the saddle and survive. Since the old 3 speed cassettes are history, I turned to researching track bikes. NO I don't want to race on a track, and I don't want or need a fixed wheel. I'd be dead in two blocks. So it seems all that is left are these so called "track" bikes with the free spinning hub and hand brakes. 

I read what I could find online, including reviews etc. Of course just like here, many fall in love with brands and what they paid their good money for, it's called "human nature". The intelligent posts you read are by those that have owned many bikes and can discuss the pluses and minuses of each. Since as I mentioned, in my opinion, no bike company has made a perfect city bike yet, not sure why?

Since I'm NOT rich and realize in NYC my bike could be stolen no matter how well I lock or protect it, the price of the bike brings us into a fairly small area of what is available. Since I am a VERY good online shopper, and google nut, it's easy to see that you are looking at $500.00 to under $900.00. The high number is for considering some part swapping, and bike stores love that.

So here is what my research led to in choices. (Prices are both shop based, meaning marked up a bit or what I have seen many shops online charge. Of course many bikes are not shippable. The Raleigh as well as a bunch of other brands must have some deal with the shops as most, if not all say "not shippable", odd?

Raleigh "Rush Hour" Steel frame - USA
Specialized Langster - Aluminum frame
Bianchi Pista - Steel frame * not made in france
Gary Fisher Triton - Steel Frame 

The above bikes are in the $500-600 range. They all seemed nice and offered a "free spin hub", a must for my use.

Jamis "Sputnik"
Cannondale "Capo"

One bike shop had a "Jamis -Sputnik". The flat black paint job caught my eye, as well as how light it was. Cost is $800.00, but if I was going as high as $600.00 for the Rush Hour by Raleigh, the extra $200.00 was not a real put off. I would have to pay extra to put a brake on it, though it has the hole for one. The last of the five bike shops I visited in NYC the same day had the new Cannondale "Capo". Again a flat black paint job, with barely viewable logos or lettering. Personally I liked that, black is good in NYC, very dirty city. The bike was the lightest of all the others I listed above, mostly I assume because of the aluminum frame and the salesperson said it is the lightest they have made to date. Now I never liked the oversized Cannondale downtubes, but for some reason, maybe the black paint this one did not bother me as much. I took this for a test ride, with it's 48t x 17t, frame smaller then I would need. I have read and heard that steel is better for city streets and more forgiving then aluminum. And while that may be true, the roads and potholes can be so bad here, I don't really think I would be able to feel the difference. Same as they say the carbon fiber fork is going to make things smoother, some of the old NYC streets still have cobblestones. The Jamis Sputnik is a steel frame and perhaps I should test ride that as well.

For $800.00 the "Capo" does seem to have some cheapo parts on it, but it has nice wide handlebars, two breaks front/rear, kevlar tires, and seems like it's simply ready to ride with no customizing to do for my purposes. I just want a nice bike to jump on here in the city to go to a store etc. While it does not seem worth the extra $200.00 compared to the other bikes I listed above, it is really light, much lighter then the steel frame bikes except the Jamis. Some of the extra cost might indeed just be the frame it what it costs them to produce. It looks like I might buy this model and do no modifying to it, just jump on it and enjoy it for my limited needs, and bite the bullet on the higher price, which is not too out of line. Since I have never heard of Jamis bikes and can't find all that much to read about them, at least the Cannondale is a company that has been around and I assume getting parts for in the future would be easy enough.

*Also remember your favorite expensive frame or bike at lower prices most likely is not made in the same country as the nice expensive one, the companies have to compete and make money. My Italian frame Tomasini is made in Italy and it cost me dearly.

*** NOTE: Bear in mind this message is built on the idea of buying a city bike and NOT having to replace parts or upgrade. Every bike in this price range can of course be improved by whatever the buyer thinks are the main weaknesses of the parts or his riding style. Lets leave advertising and fancy web sites and advertising copy out of the discussion. If a fancy photo or fancy wording bothers you, then disregard the main point, a bike is a bike, part by part. 

Any opinions are welcome. If you have not see the "Capo" in person or have ridden it, then it's harder, and I know it just came out. Thanks!


----------



## BianchiJoe

RK: Here's a brief brakdown of what I consider to be the salient points of your post:



RoadKiller said:


> I want a very simple bike, no frills and light
> I don't want or need a fixed wheel
> I just want a nice bike to jump on here in the city to go to a store etc.


And here's what you say about the Capo:



RoadKiller said:


> [it] was the lightest of all the others
> has nice wide handlebars, two breaks front/rear, kevlar tires, and seems like it's simply ready to ride with no customizing to do for my purposes.


Seems like you found your bike!


----------



## RoadKiller

BianchiJoe said:


> RK: Here's a brief brakdown of what I consider to be the salient points of your post:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what you say about the Capo:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you found your bike!


Almost sold on it, something about the steel frame of the Jamis still has me wondering if it would hold up better or not matter? Bikes take a real beating on the NYC streets, though I do see a bunch of aluminum Cannondales out here. The Jamis Sputnik is the lightest steel bike in this same price range, just have not seen much written about it or feedback. Thanks for your help, any other opinions on frame material?


----------



## tamu

if you think a few pounds is worth a few hundred.. go for it.. 

if you want something real cheap, in nyc, im sure you could build one up..

however, there are plenty of bikes around 500$ I got the giant bowery for 470, ~500 after taxes, no modifications needed, and around 23lbs or so, with 2 brakes, is light enough for me

You said cost is an issue, I dont know what is more important, cost or weight, but they seem to be inversely related.

I think the weight would be more of an issue up the stairs then riding. But still, I think its better to get something you want than go cheap and get something you dont like.


----------



## BianchiJoe

RoadKiller said:


> Almost sold on it, something about the steel frame of the Jamis still has me wondering if it would hold up better or not matter? The Jamis Sputnik is the lightest steel bike in this same price range, just have not seen much written about it or feedback.



For road riding, frame longevity won't be an issue. While I vastly prefer steel myself, aluminum is a proven material and Cannondale has as much or more experience with it than just about anybody. Do a search here for the Jamis Sputnik; several people have weighed in on its strengths and weaknesses in the last couple of months, as I recall.


----------



## RoadKiller

BianchiJoe said:


> For road riding, frame longevity won't be an issue. While I vastly prefer steel myself, aluminum is a proven material and Cannondale has as much or more experience with it than just about anybody. Do a search here for the Jamis Sputnik; several people have weighed in on its strengths and weaknesses in the last couple of months, as I recall.


I really appreciate you taking the time to share you opinions. While I totally immersed myself into every single bike part when I had my race bike built by Colorado Cyclist many years a go, I would never consider myself more then a novice and forgot a whole lot of what I had learned then. Well the Beatles said "money can't buy you love", but you can sure get some nice bikes with cash!  I leaning strong toward the Capo, dumb name and advertising campaign aside. If it does not get stolen then I learn if it holds up over time. Like many here I like to do my research and homework before breaking out the credit card, but more importantly you want that GOOD feeling you got what was right for yourself and that you'll be happy when the wax wears off. My Tommasini frame is such a beautiful work of art, I feel like superman when I get to rid it outside the city. There are No security concerns, I'm either on the bike or can see it next to me, or it's home collecting dust through it's cover.But I love as one would a classic car.

The Capo is an over priced way for me to get off my lazy butt and to out in city traffic, runs some errand, but yet enjoy the bike for what it is. Yes, I'll have a free spin hub, and most likely front and rear breaks. I'm 49 and have been hit before, cabs are the worse.

My next round of research torture involves how heavy do I want to go on security, locks, cables etc. Adding 5-7 pounds to a 16-17 pound bike is nutty. Many theves pick the weak link, the object you lock to. I've been told by more then one salesperson that the new hex or square shaped smaller hardened steel by Kryptonite are the top defense, then comes the U-Shapped ones like the dumb name "FAHGETTABOUDIT', with $3,500.00 theft policy, not sure how many ever see these pay off. It's FIVE more pounds and a bit short, they make another model a bit longer. Then there's the front wheel and the seat, ouch, more weight. My friend is almost convincing me to go fairly light cable, and ENJOY the bike. I don't like it in same places or for too long a time periods. Some more hopefully logical thinking against the emotional thinking, will have to be done, wish times and circumstances did not make this such an important subject in the first place.

On last question for opinion is years a go I did the "fit kit", also read the Greg Lamond book and my Itailian frame is a 62, the Capo for whatever reason is stock offered in 60 and jumps to 63. So should I go to the 63 with is one higher then the race bike, or because my plans are really only tooling about town, would going two sizes down to 60 seem better/smarter?

Again, thanks for writing and sharing your knowledge, it is very helpful at this stage when I staring at the finsih line.


----------



## RoadKiller

tamu said:


> if you think a few pounds is worth a few hundred.. go for it..
> 
> if you want something real cheap, in nyc, im sure you could build one up..
> 
> however, there are plenty of bikes around 500$ I got the giant bowery for 470, ~500 after taxes, no modifications needed, and around 23lbs or so, with 2 brakes, is light enough for me
> 
> You said cost is an issue, I dont know what is more important, cost or weight, but they seem to be inversely related.
> 
> I think the weight would be more of an issue up the stairs then riding. But still, I think its better to get something you want than go cheap and get something you dont like.


All good points, a few years down the road I'm not going to remember if I paid an extra $200. worth it or not, but if I am still enjoying the bike, then all this upfront question asking is well worth it. Sure light is good in my case, going through the maze of 6-8 pound locks and chains brings the fun level back into the street gutter. Thanks, all opinions are welcome,they make you THINK.


----------



## StageHand

Geometry changes depend on the overall geometry of what you ride now, and what you're switching to. Size alone doesn't always mean a whole lot. Lemond has a very unique geometry that you won't match in any other stock frame. First things to check off the bat are virtual top tube, seat and head angles. Size usually based on the seat tube center to top, which can be anywhere from 0 to 3 inches over the top tube.


----------



## innergel

*Sigh...*



colker1 said:


> MESSENGER "CULTURE"?


Is there anything causes a more immediate tune out than the phrase MESSENGER CULTURE? 

Just go ride your bike with no brakes in traffic. Natural selection will work it's magic in short order.


----------



## RoadKiller

OverStuffed said:


> Geometry changes depend on the overall geometry of what you ride now, and what you're switching to. Size alone doesn't always mean a whole lot. Lemond has a very unique geometry that you won't match in any other stock frame. First things to check off the bat are virtual top tube, seat and head angles. Size usually based on the seat tube center to top, which can be anywhere from 0 to 3 inches over the top tube.


Excellent points, perhaps I should see if the bike shop selling the Cannondale does a free "fit kit" for that bike, and also call the Cannondale people directly. I actually kept all the reviews, notes and diagrams from 1990 on the race frame, doubt I would make much sense of it all now compared to this Capo frame. Time to start over and be smart about it, guess I tried to make it too easy. duh........... :mad2:


----------



## RoadKiller

Well, after a phone call to Cannodale, not very helpful in swaying me to a frame size, but gave me some NYC bike store phone numbers. Most of them I had already reviewed their web sites with no sign of the Capo. Then I realized it's very new and web sites especially for busy bike stores are not updated often enough. So I figured I had little chance to find a 60 or 63 frame size, but one store did have one in black. Long story short by the end of the day I was riding it around lower Manhattan.

For some reason I just could not go for the Jamis Sputnik, call it a gut thing, probably a fine bike and it's light weight for a steel frame is amazing.

Now the Capo, rides nice, I had already tested it twice, but on my proper frame size of 60 in this style, not the normal 62 of my race bike, it felt better. A 63 would have been too large and counterproductive for the intents of this street machine. Sure the parts seem moderate to cheap, pedals will have to go soon. I guess you're paying mostly for a very nice light, well made frame. Seeing the new lineup of Cannondale race bikes in the shop was impressive, seems they have come a long way, and are in no way cheap.

For me the extra money was worth it since I spent the rest of the day/evening enjoying riding in the city once again. Now while the bike guys may say the carbon fork is going to absorb shocks, and steel frames offer more relief, I guess I'll just never know, the road in NYC are worse then ever and unless you have a real good mountain bike with shocks, you are going to get beat up after a while. Of course steering around holes and hurdles is what this "track" bike will have to be up for. Thanks for the opinions, advice and support. Any questions feel free to write, I'm no expert, and no track rider, but this bike seems to fit my particular needs in the urban warfare here. Just hope the frame doesn't fold up on me.......................


----------



## 68design

Man the PUMA book's little cutesy story about how his brother always beat him and yada yada yada was annoying. The stuff after that was helpful, even if you had to break the shell on a turd to get to the info. 

I'd been wanting a track bike for a while but just never really knew what to look for or how to generally operate it. I've been riding mountain and road bikes for the better part of 15 years, so getting a Pista and riding around the neighborhood's been pretty easy to pick up on. I'm partial to keeping the brake and really don't use it but want it there until I'm sure I know what I'm doing. 

As for the Capo advertising, I work in advertising and it pains me to see people just go hey, that's what the kids are doing, foist it on heavy, gotta make sales. 

But the PUMA book did help my girlfriend decide to try fixie after her first critical mass ride and seeing all the other women on them. 

What usually happens with stuff like this is a lot of people run out and get the bikes ride a couple of times then the bike gathers dust and they eventually sell it cheap. It really happened when Armstrong won the Tour in 99. Road bike sales shot right up, they may have actually gotten close to mountain bike sales but you don't see that many people out riding though I do see quite a lot of good deals on road bikes. But in the midst of all of it, some people really get into it and remember how much fun it is to ride bikes and just keep on riding to ride. 

My last tangent is about how much fun it is to have a job that pays now. I'm able to afford to trick out my rides for aesthetics sake. I've had about 4 Litespeeds, couple of Merlins (used to work for Litespeed and they own Merlin) and an old Petaluma Salsa. I've certainly over bought what I could make the bike do but it was fun to ride and look at. My latest lust and would love to own one, is a Vanilla Cylce outta Portland. They're about the prettiest looking lugged frames I've seen. It's not going to happen this year but who know about next year.

Cheers.


----------



## BianchiJoe

68design said:


> It really happened when Armstrong won the Tour in 99. Road bike sales shot right up, they may have actually gotten close to mountain bike sales but you don't see that many people out riding though I do see quite a lot of good deals on road bikes. .


Surprisingly enough, according to the National Bicycle Retailers Association, 11.9 million bikes were sold in the US in 2000, and 14 million were sold in 2005. They estimate the industry, in total size, was at $5.6 billion in 2002 and $5.9 billion in 2005.

Road bikes generated $28 million in sales in 2004, compared to $25 million in front-suspension mountain bikes and $9 million in full suspension. 2004 showed the highest level of road bike sales in recent history. However, today's cycling era has yet to eclipse the previous high-water-mark set in 1973.

As for how many people you "see out riding," I think that depends entirely on where you llive and how often you get out.


----------



## BianchiJoe

_Deleted double post. Sorry about that, guys.... 
_


----------



## buzzybelmondo

My latest lust and would love to own one, is a Vanilla Cylce outta Portland. They're about the prettiest looking lugged frames I've seen. It's not going to happen this year but who know about next year.

plus, of course, the two year plus waiting list


----------



## 68design

buzzybelmondo said:


> My latest lust and would love to own one, is a Vanilla Cylce outta Portland. They're about the prettiest looking lugged frames I've seen. It's not going to happen this year but who know about next year.
> 
> plus, of course, the two year plus waiting list


Oh My God, I've been lusting Vanilla Cycles for a while. I've also been looking thru the jonnycycles.com site as well. But what I love about the Vanilla bikes are the rear drops, they're just beautiful.

Not this year but next year, I may resort to selling my Litespeed frame and pushing Amway to get one.


----------



## Alliespops

I don't care much for the marketing but the bike looks good to me. I ride mtb as well and my ss mtb is one of my favorites. Have to put on my favorite tires, saddle and pedals and enjoy it ! I haven't had a lot of time on a fixed bike but the single speed is a big draw.


----------



## s0crates

Yo Forum! seriously that's just silly. When I first read that I honestly thought.. wow, who do they get to do their marketing? Maybe they're trying to be corny? Yeah I think I'll go with that theory, they are actually trying..

Anyways so I really don't care about things like street cred or any of the coolness factor associated with biking. I bike in Miami where it's a desert out there, no one else on bikes just cars trying to kill you. Really if I had a Pista, I would be unique. So, I went to the bike store today to get an inner tube and saw the capo. I wasn't expecting to find a single/fixed gear bike but regardless it was there. I've been thinking between a pista and a custom by IRO but I got a deal I couldn't refuse at the shop so I'm sticking with the capo. I'm probably getting it tomorrow so I'll post a review on the forum.


----------



## ProsperityRed

*I have one*

I got a 2007 capo several months ago and its fine, the components are pretty cheap but otherwise its a great bike. I'd recommend replacing the BB with something that costs more than 7$ and doesnt use a plastic BB cup... but otherwise the bike is great.


----------



## s0crates

What BB set in particular do you all recommend? If anything I'll stick it out until it breaks..


----------



## ProsperityRed

s0crates said:


> What BB set in particular do you all recommend? If anything I'll stick it out until it breaks..


I went overboard and got a Phil Wood BB, they supposedly last forever

The BB will depend on the cranks you've got which was a different size for me because I also picked up some sugino cranks and converted over to a 1/8" drivetrain

I wouldnt recommend blowing a ton of money on a BB if you think you will ever be upgrading the stock cranks. Sticking with your current BB until it breaks is a fine plan too.


----------

